# [SOLVED] Teamviewer an win 8.1



## piyushj (Feb 8, 2015)

Need some help please!
Loaded win 8.1 on pc and also Teamviewer 10.
If i try to log from iphone iwhen I start pc, works fine ie, remote access possible.
after some time says Teamviewer not running on Pc.
Can anyone please suggest what settings to change?
Had no issues when using Xp and teanviewer .
Also new to Win8.1
Thanks


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Teamviewer an win 8.1*

Are you trying to remote the PC with nobody at it, physically at it? Are you using the teamviewer mobile app on your iPhone?


----------



## piyushj (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes 
Trying to access during weekend or holidays when away .
Yes, have Teamviewer on iphone also.

Had no issues when using Xp and earlier Teamviewer versions.

Thanks


----------



## jsfpac (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Teamviewer an win 8.1*

If it happens after having your computer idle for so long, I would check the sleep time on your computer and hibernation mode and make sure after 30 minutes or so it does not go to sleep because it would turn off your Teamviewer if so. Just go to where your screensaver options are and turn all power options off.


----------



## piyushj (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot
It works now.
Cheers


----------

